# A bit of fun



## Moose (Oct 7, 2009)

I discovered the fun you could have with .bat files the other day by making one that does...well you'll see  

Warning: although I promise this file doesn't hack or keylog etc and is only for amusement please save any unfinished work and be ready for the unexpected.

moose.bat



Spoiler



Follow the instructions, QUICKLY!


----------



## MRCL (Oct 7, 2009)

Bloody liar


----------



## Moose (Oct 7, 2009)

I wasn't aware that I had


----------

